# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Phở & Nem - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Tại Phở & nem, chúng tôi rất tự hào với sản phẩm của mình. Chúng tôi chỉ sử dụng những nguyên liệu tươi nhất để tạo nên những món ăn thơm ngon mà ai cũng phải hài lòng mỗi khi ghé qua quán Phở & Nem.

Phở và Nem được thiết kế với tông màu ấn tượng, bắt mắt. Quán với phong cách khá nổi bật, màu chủ đạo đỏ và vàng đan xen hài hòa. Bàn ghế được thiết kế từ gỗ, trơn bóng, sạch sẽ khiến thực khách cảm thấy thoải mái hơn. Phở và Nem vừa đi và hoạt động mới 3 tháng nhưng quán được khá nhiều thực khách biết đến. Như tên gọi, hai món ăn chủ đạo của quán là phở và nem rán. Phở có nhiều loại, rất đa dạng như phở bò tái, bò nạm, bò gân, bò bắp…như nhiều quán Phở thông thường khác. Nhưng điểm đặc biệt của phở tại quán là có một chút hương vị của  hoa hồi, quế thơm và gừng cay… Bò bắp hay bò viên trong tô phở mềm, dai khá ngon. Nước phở với vị đậm đà, thanh sẽ làm khách thích thú khi thưởng thức cùng với bánh phở sợi bản lớn mang phong cách Bắc bộ.


Loại hình: Nhà hàng việt nam

Điện thoại: Nhà hàng Phở & Nem

E-MAIL: Nhấn để gửi email

Địa chỉ: 55B Trần Quang Khải, Phường Tân Định, Quận 1, TP Hồ Chí Minh
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Phở & Nem*


Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## mackerleyadal@yahoo.com

chúc đông khách. chỉ hợp với gia đình khá giả.

----------


## hoaban

Chúc các bác đắt hàng.

----------


## dung89

Quán bán hàng ăn nhẹ mà sang trọng ghê

----------

